# Newbie to Audi as well as TT



## B&H Master 1984 (7 mo ago)

Hello all, taking ownership of my first Audi on Mon. in the form of a Mk1 TT 1.8. Will prob. be on here a lot for advice etc. so go easy! PS other car is a 1972 GT Beetle…


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## B&H Master 1984 (7 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, to be honest I think I will be lucky to get the keys off of the missus once in a blue moon! We had one for a few days & she loved it so taking the plunge…


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## B&H Master 1984 (7 mo ago)

Cheers Molinos, look forward to picking everybodys brains over time!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## B&H Master 1984 (7 mo ago)

Thanks, on the train in the morning to pick it up…👍


----------

